# Do any ladies use Sea Breeze on their scalp?



## JBunnie (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been seeing/hearing that it's a good option for cleaning the scalp between washes and removing all build up on wash day. But which one should I use? The one in the blue bottle (sensitive skin), the purple bottle (clad-pore/active) or the yellow bottle (deep clean)?


----------



## koolkittychick (Sep 1, 2012)

I was foolish enough to try that once...NEVER AGAIN!!! I ended up having to cut a chunk of 12" hair out of my head because it was matted so bad from the application. I am still covering up that spot 4 years later. If your hair is fine and tends towards being dry, I would not recommend it.


----------



## JBunnie (Sep 1, 2012)

koolkittychick, oh my! Did that happen after your first application or was it something that built up over time?


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 1, 2012)

a hairdresser used it on me when I was having a dandruff problem.... 

it fried my hair out instantly!!! thank goodness my hair was shorter. it was matted & hard. 

that stuff is harsh it burned my skin. I laid a cotton ball w seabreeze  on a pimple! 

I use it only to remove adhesives in the lace of my wigs!!! 

I've heard people use it for their" weave itch" they spray it...


----------



## Guinan (Sep 1, 2012)

That just brought me back. I havent used that on my scalp since the 90s. I only used it when I had braids. I think there are better products to use on ur scalp like tea tree oil.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## JessieLeleB (Sep 1, 2012)

I used it in college when I had sew-ins in for like 3-4 months at a time and my scalp was itching and I never had a problem, it would only help with the itching for so long then I'd have to wash my hair. Never had a matting issue ever.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 1, 2012)

I wash my hair often enough that I don't need it and I don't wear braids or weaves or anything that wouldn't permit me from washing my hair. The only thing I can think is that the alcohol in that product would dry your hair out.


----------



## koolkittychick (Sep 1, 2012)

JBunnie, yes, it happened the very first (and last!) time I tried this. It dried my hair out so badly that I had to soak it in coconut oil overnight with a plastic cap to even try to attempt to comb out the mats, but even then I couldn't save that piece of hair on the side.  You are much better off trying one of the dry shampoos that are specially formulated to clean your scalp without wetting your hair if that's what you need. I can't think of the company (maybe Tresseme?), but there is one that has commercials out that appears to be very good for all types of hair. Just google dry shampoo and see what pops up for you.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 1, 2012)

I use to a while back after a relaxer, the first time I used it, it burned but then after that I never burned again for some reason but I was told it was good for dandruff


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 1, 2012)

JessieLeleB said:


> I used it in college when I had sew-ins in  for like 3-4 months at a time and my scalp was itching and I never had a  problem, it would only help with the itching for so long then I'd have  to wash my hair. Never had a matting issue ever
> 
> 
> did u pour it on your hair or apply it to the scalp?
> ...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 1, 2012)

karenjoe said:
			
		

> did u pour it on your hair or apply it to the scalp?
> 
> its loaded w alcohol......
> it was poured on my hair



Alcohol? I will never touch that again then, not like I was thinking about sea breeze anyway lol


----------



## JBunnie (Sep 1, 2012)

EEK! I think I'll be finding an alternative. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 1, 2012)

I used the sea breeze for sensitive skin on a cotton ball when I had braids. It worked.... I also used witch hazel. It just depended on what I had on hand.

I never poured it onto my hair or scalp. I wet a cotton ball with either one and went in between the braids (aka the parts). It's not meant to be poured.


----------

